
Y Combinator Blog - robg
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/
======
onreact-com
I didn't even notice there is one. Why is it that there are almost no
submissions from the blog to HN?

~~~
GVRV
It only covers excerpts from websites that cover YC or YC startups related
stuff. These websites are usually submitted to News.YC

